# Spouse Visa: Did you guys went for interview for your visa application?



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi 

I was wondering, if anyone went for interview session for your spouse visa application?


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

I applied for my FLR(M) from the UK with the premium service and had an interview of sorts. When I applied, I arrived about half an hour early to get through security, and because I am one of those people who feels that on time is actually late. At my appointment time, my name was called and my husband and I went up to the counter with our stacks of documents and our application form. At that point the agent taking our application went over the form to make sure it was complete, took our supporting documents, passports, application and payment. We were free to ask her any questions, and I think she asked a few questions, but they were things like, "When did you get married?" Then we sat down and I waited about an hour until my name was called again and my biometrics were taken. Then we were free to leave the Border Agency office until the agent working our case called to ask us to return, which took about 3 or 4 hours. When we returned to the office, we were told my visa had been issued.

Please bear in mind, my case is very simple and straight forward and we already had our fiancee visa. I applied for that one from the US, and was never called for an interview. I gather from some of your other posts that you are applying from outside the UK, so no doubt it will be different for you and my experience may not be relevant at all, but I thought I would share. Good luck.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Liz in UK said:


> I applied for my FLR(M) from the UK with the premium service and had an interview of sorts. When I applied, I arrived about half an hour early to get through security, and because I am one of those people who feels that on time is actually late. At my appointment time, my name was called and my husband and I went up to the counter with our stacks of documents and our application form. At that point the agent taking our application went over the form to make sure it was complete, took our supporting documents, passports, application and payment. We were free to ask her any questions, and I think she asked a few questions, but they were things like, "When did you get married?" Then we sat down and I waited about an hour until my name was called again and my biometrics were taken. Then we were free to leave the Border Agency office until the agent working our case called to ask us to return, which took about 3 or 4 hours. When we returned to the office, we were told my visa had been issued.
> 
> Please bear in mind, my case is very simple and straight forward and we already had our fiancee visa. I applied for that one from the US, and was never called for an interview. I gather from some of your other posts that you are applying from outside the UK, so no doubt it will be different for you and my experience may not be relevant at all, but I thought I would share. Good luck.


Liz in UK's experience at a public enquiry office is quite distinct from what an overseas applicant may encounter. In some countries, all visa applicants are interviewed. In others, applicants are rarely interviewed and everything is decided on the basis of paperwork submitted. For example, in US, personal interview is rare but telephone or email inquiry is quite possible on a specific aspect of the application.

I don't know what the practice is in Singapore. Looking at UKBA in Singapore site, you make your application online and attend the visa application centre for your biometrics, submission of documents and payment of your fees. There is no interview as such. While the UKBA always retains the right to interview you in person, any query etc will in most cases be dealt with by phone or email. And you just wait for the outcome of your application.


----------

